# a quick pen, and water color sketch.



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Here is something from my sketch book. I've been practicing perspective, and doing backgrounds here lately. So I thought I'd show one of my practice runs on here.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

That's some really great 3point perspective going on...love the color.

I love working with perspective and shadow, learn that and watch you work come alive...


----------

